# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Kudzu?

## Pyxiefan001

I've been halfheartedly entertaining the idea of putting plants in my pyxie's cage. I live in Tennessee and there's kudzu all over the place. It's an invasive weed I know. I was wondering if anyone's ever thought about planting this stuff. A pest plant as it is, I wonder if this would make an interesting terrarium plant because it's not toxic (in fact it's edible for humans) and it grows like crazy. Thoughts?

----------


## Hidr

Interesting idea.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Carlos

If non toxic and freely available can always try.  If collected from the wild, recommend take precautions against any possible herbicides or other chemicals being present.  Good luck and share pics of set-up with the Kudzu in it  :Frog Smile:  .

----------

